# Bildinfo bearbeiten (EXIF-Editoren)



## Markus Hug (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Da ich mit meiner Digitalkamera Aufnahmen gemacht habe als sich das Datum "geresetet" hatte, habe ich nun Aufnahmen mit falschen Bildinfos. Wie ich gehört habe kann man mit "EXIF-Editoren"  die Bildinfos bearbeiten, resp. zB das Aufnahmedatum korrigieren.
Kennt jemand ein solches Programm? Was muss man dabei beachten?

Herzlich Dank für Deien Hilfe!


----------



## Vitalis (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Markus,
das nächste mal könntest Du ruhig Google bemühen.  

Google-Suchergebnis 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Markus Hug (20. Januar 2004)

*Danke schön!*

Hallo Vitalis!

Besten Dank! Unterdessen habe ich Copernic bemüht und wurde auch fündig. Falls es jemanden interessiert: Das (ein) Programm heist "Exifer" welches ich gerade am ausprobieren bin. Scheint super zu funktionieren und ist "postcardware". Deutsche oder Englische Menuführung.


----------

